# Anyone use Natural Balance dog food rolls?



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I buy the large rolls & use my electric carving knife to cut it into 1/2" slices & then crumble one into each meal so he gets 1" daily along with his kibble. I suggest you get a vacuum sealer & package it in smaller portions if you're buying the large rolls ... freeze & thaw a few days at a time.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I LOVE the Natural Balance Dog Food Roll. It's the primary training treat in my house and with all my client dogs.

I go through it so fast that I'm really not sure how long it would last in the fridge. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 2 weeks? If you were worried, I'd recommend cutting up the entire roll and freezing in it little single-use portions. Can't cut it when it's frozen - solid as a rock!

-Stephanie


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, if you are dumb like me, you will stick it in the freezer whole....then you will saw and saw and saw at it to cut it into more manageable portions---all the while wondering why on earth you didn't cut it into smaller portions BEFORE you froze it!!!
It's the only treat we give Brooks.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I LOVE the Natural Balance Dog Food Roll. It's the primary training treat in my house and with all my client dogs.
> 
> I go through it so fast that I'm really not sure how long it would last in the fridge. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe 2 weeks? If you were worried, I'd recommend cutting up the entire roll and freezing in it little single-use portions. Can't cut it when it's frozen - solid as a rock!
> 
> -Stephanie


That's what I was thinking, too. 

Stephanie, which type do you use? I have my golden on NB Duck and Potato, I don't know if they make a roll in duck and potato....hmm...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've tried it for my two as a training treat. They loved it, but they love everything. I froze it pre-sliced.


----------

